# Patton at the Incredible Dog Challenge



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't checked in here in a while, but wanted to share some really cool photos and experience!

Patton and I competed a couple of weeks ago to qualify for the freestyle disc portion of the Purina Pro Plan Incredible Dog Challenge at Purina farms. It is an annual event of dock diving, fetch it, agility, weave races, jack russell races, and flying disc, with only two regional qualifiers and a last chance qualifier for dock and disc at Purina the day before the competition. We placed first in the qualifier and were invited to be a competitor for the IDC, which is heavily attended by spectators and televised! We got an awesome player's pack; a really nice backpack, few bags of dog food, etc. They fed us all weekend and it was a fun experience with some awesome friends! We didn't land on the podium, but being one of 6 disc competitors, being the only female to compete, and having the largest dog was worth the experience alone! A few great friends took the podium and I couldn't be happier for them. Here are photos! 










All of the competitors get a cupcake with their dog's name on it at the banquet!


















The only two GSD at the competition - Volcha was competing in Dock though!









Friday Photos!



















Mishap with the arm overs, rebound off the head!









We recovered nicely...









Saturday Photos!









































































Frisbees signed by the disc competitors for a fan.










4 competitors at the IDC representing Team Missouri!










And a blooper










We had a blast. It was such a different, nerve wracking kind of competition, I am thankful for so many great new and old friends who were there competing alongside me or just supporting me!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

We are so proud! Great pics!


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Such great photos! You guys look like you had so much fun! (Sorry I have to admit, I had a little giggle at the head-rebound... Oops :laugh2


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice job! And the pics are awesome! The last one is great


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Great job! Great pics


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice! He looks focused and in the zone.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What fantastic pictures! I hope you're planning to frame and hang some of them. It looks like you guys had soooo much fun!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Amazing photos! Thank you for posting and congratulations!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WOO HOO!!!!

What an exciting experience! I'm really proud of you guys for getting to the big stage Danielle! 

And that's a cool collar


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

